
Show HN: The Kettebell – the best kettlebell workout videos - pmcpinto
http://thekettlebell.co
======
pmcpinto
During the last couple of months I've been working out a lot with kettlebells,
so this weekend I've made a small compilation of the best kettlebell workout
videos that I found on youtube.

Maybe this list can be useful to some fellow members of the HN Community.

Tips and more workout videos links are welcomed :)

~~~
nkurz
Seems like you have a typo in the title? I don't see Ketteball (missing an L)
anywhere else.

